# Squirrel Spots



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi, I am interested in starting to squirrel hunt. I am 12 years old and would like to get a squirrel dog if I could find a spot to hunt near Bismarck. Thanks, Nick


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

StolenBase- As you may have noticed, we have no shortage of squirrels in town, but outside of city limits where you can hunt them too. It may seem like your not seeing them alot when out in the woods, but that's where good dog work comes in handy. The squirrel positions itself on the other side of the tree to be away from you, but a little dog barking and jumping at the base of the tree will get him to move into your view. I don't really know much about good dogs, but I've heard beagles and daschunds work well. Actually, pretty much any dog that can be trained, will soon learn what to do. As far as spots go, anywhere with trees. Seriously. A good indicator is the leaf nests visable at the tops. Down in the river bottoms with lots of cottonwoods is always good. They like sunny days when it's real nice out, and won't be out anymore past around 4 usually. Just study as much as you can about their behaviors and habits, and they will become easy to find. Hope I was of some help.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

falconer, have you tried Mclean Bottoms area at all? I sure see a lot of nests around there.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

StolenBase- Yes I have hunted there several times. It's a very productive spot. Sometimes you'll see them just running across the road all day when there out and about.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Falconer, at one of my boy scout camps a falconer came and told us about falconing and stuff. It was really neat. He said he hunted pheasants a lot with his falcons. How old do you have to be to get a falconing license? I also was told that it took a long time to meet the requirements to get the license. I think that it's cool and I'd like to learn about it. Thanks, Nick


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Stolenbase, I'd be interested in learning who that falconer was. Where was your camp at? There are only a few falconers in ND so I would probably be able to figure it out. I will Email you Privately so that I don't plug up the list with the details.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Treeing feists are dogs specifically bred for hunting squirells they are popular here in Georgia


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Yah, I found out a lot of info on www.sqdog.com


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Stolen base, because you are only 12 years young it might be a better idea to get a dog like a springer spaniel which could be easily trained to hunt squirells and would also learn to hunt pheasants, retrieve ducks ect. There is a strong chance that you will expand the types of game you hunt as you get older.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Bobm, I currently have a lab and a dachshund. I also hunt deer, waterfowl, upland game, small game, and would like to hunt some coyotes or something.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Any dog can be trained to tree squirrels, so why not train your dachsund or lab for that matter to do that job. It would sure save alot on the kibbel bill.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A dashund would make a great squirell dog. if you have a pellet rifle shoot them with that at first and when the dog expects to se a squirell fall you can than move up to a 22 without as much chance of him being gunshy


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

>stolenbase< 
if you get a squirl in a tree and he goes on the other side simply chuck a rock on the other side of the tree and presto scares the pi$$ out of him and u got squirl meat.

tyler :sniper:


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

im 13 so i can relate to your choice of squirrel hunting i suggest not getting a squirrel dog because it may cost some money i don't know but that money could buy you new gear. i usually just bait and sit and grays will come fast. i use a .40 cal blowgun for my backyard i also trap em with a havahart trap. i dont think there is a need to have a dog to find your game but if you want one go ahead and get one. if i can bag a few i bet you can with a dog at your side


----------

